# Residence Pass



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone got Residence Pass Malaysia within a year working in malaysia?

Will they consider if an expat fulfill all requirements except 3 years of experience in malaysia?

Regards,

Zak


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, but it will require special funding to a Malay .. as pay is very very low you will find that expats are a positive stream of additional revenue. l am in a similar boat...Good Luck !!


----------

